# PSS-Paramedic Contract Questions



## Medic_Hicks (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey guys I had a few questions and was wondering if some of you may find the time to answer them? 

1) While I have no Military Experience, What I do have is 10 Years experience in EMS. I have been a Senior Paramedic Field Training Officer, High Angle/Low Angle Rope Rescue Technician, Wilderness Medicine Rescue Technician, Swift water Rescue Technician, Flight Paramedic for a year, and am an Alternate for the Local SWAT team although I haven't made CONTOMS yet due to department constraints. I have TCCC and PHTLS however was wondering if the non Military background might exclude me in general?

2) I am currently pursuing my TP-C and will take the exam sometime in January. Will this make me more valuable or should I forgo it and pursue something else? 

3) If I should Pursue something else to make myself a more valuable member of their teams, or at least make me a more competitive candidate, could someone point me in that general direction?  

Thanks in advance for any information you have! Also to exclude my physical fitness level. I am 33 Years Old, Currently own a Strength and Conditioning Gym as well as work full time at an EMS service. I regularly Train 2-3 hours a day, am 10% body fat and have a 1.5 Mile time of 10:31, 11:42 w/ 5.11 vest @20Lbs. Physical Limitations are not an issue.


----------



## Tboswell (Mar 20, 2018)

Were you able to get anymore information, I am pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a good, old friend in the biz for past 20-something years.  I shot him a message and will respond when I hear from him.  He has been part of the hiring process in the past for that very gig.


----------

